# goat horns and removal by "paste"



## sandrachx (Jun 21, 2012)

has anyone heard of a paste to remove goat horns on very young goats? an amish woman mentioned it in passing and i have no knowledge of such a thing.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

I think there's a dehorning paste for cattle...but I'm not sure. I would explore online catalogs to find out


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 21, 2012)

I have, though I have no idea if it actually works or not. I believe it's called caustic paste. I found it at Tractor Supply awhile back, and I've read about it.... People seemed to have mixed feelings about it, though if it works it would be awesome for those who can't disbud with an iron.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

How does it work? Personally I like horns, but it'd be nice to understand how in case my mind changes (cause i cant use an iron, LOL), like do you put it on them when theyre babies or do you put it on when theyre growing htem or have them? Lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd imagine you do it when the horn buds are still tiny, as with using an iron. Basically you just shave the fur around their horns, and put Vaseline or something on the skin around them so it doesn't get burned. Then, you put this caustic acid/paste on the horn buds and leave it on for like half an hour. I guess it kind of burns the buds off. You just have to keep them away from other goats while it's on so they don't gewt the paste in their eyes or anything.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Makes sense I'd presume.


----------



## daisyjack (Jun 22, 2012)

I read its not a good idea because it could get in eyes and burn their eyes or goat could rub it on others.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 22, 2012)

i owuldn't use it. using an iron is more humane. ur not supposed to get it on ur skin or the goats skin. its supposed to stay one the bud, if it moves i can cause burning on the goat. if it got in its eyes it could cause blindness. i would imagine if it penetrates enough to kill the horns nerves that i would soak through and effect the brain


----------



## mama24 (Jun 22, 2012)

It would NOT soak through and affect the brain. No way. I do agree that it doesn't sound like a good idea, though. Too much of a chance of the caustic damaging skin near the horns or even their eyes.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> Too much of a chance of the caustic damaging skin near the horns or even their eyes.


That's why you put Vaseline on the skin around the buds, and don't let them near other goats while it's on. From what I've heard, you just keep the kid with you on your lap or something while it sets. I believe it would be like disbudding with an iron, safe and effective if it's done correctly, but if you're unsure of what you're doing it can end badly.


----------

